# Fitted carpet



## Tango14

Hi all

I have a 2012 Autotrail Scout that has a light beige fitted carpet with press stud fastening. 

Does anyone know of a company that sells carpets made to the original manufacturers sizing with press studs fitted

With three dogs we need to go for a darker colour 

Also any idea of what I would expect to pay would be great.y appreciated 

Many thanks 

Tango


----------



## deefordog

Sort of local to you http://www.kustomsport.co.uk/

Very good communication both on the phone and by email. We didn't go with them due to the travelling distance but were impressed nonetheless. You can even get carpet of your choice delivered from Carpet Right a few miles away if you know what you want. Kustom will also send you samples of their own range of carpets and then they can make templates from your originals or make brand new templates if you feel your current carpets aren't the best fit. Probably looking at £3-400 depending on which way you go. Would recommend you get in touch for a chat.

Edit - we picked up some replacement carpets from a Swift dealer and the fit and quality was abysmal but the price was very good at <£300 and these duly went back, no questions asked. The poppers on the carpets probably won't line up with what's on the floor as the carpets and press studs aren't manufactured to tight tolerances and invariably you'll have to move the bits that are screwed to the floor. In the end, we went to a local carpet supplier who used our existing ones as templates and whipped the edges for £300. Chose our own carpet at £18/sqm and well impressed,


----------



## randonneur

We just gave a template to a local Carpet supplier and they cut them and bound the edges then we bought the press studs and fitted them ourselves, £100 and £10 for the studs and the little bit of metal that you use with a hammer to put in the studs, can't think what its called.


----------



## StephandJohn

We used these people in Lancaster - so not too far for you as I notice you live in Preston
http://acutabovecarpets.co.uk/
I can't remember how much they cost but it was very much cheaper than Swift.
We just took our original carpets in and they copied them.
I think they may have moved to phone before you go.


----------



## vicwo

I went to Dunelm Mill and bought those washable rugs, they come in two sizes. They were easy to cut and shape with scissors'. You cant see any gaps now its all settled. Well impressed by my efforts. Will definitely get some more when my new van arrives,


----------



## gaspode

Seems to me that you need some "working" carpets so you can keep the posh ones for "best" (and for when you sell the van of course). :wink2:

Here's what I would do:

Buy a cheap off-cut from the local carpet shop.
Cut to size using the existing carpets (or do it more accurately like I would).
Brush all the cut edges with either Copydex or clear silicon sealant (yes, it does work) to stop them fraying, binding is the expensive part of the job.
Buy some poppers and fit them yourself - some here if you can't find any:
http://www.woolies-trim.co.uk/c-50-carpet-fasteners.aspx
Alternatively use some double sided tape or velcro to keep them in situ.

Bob's yer uncle - a set of "working" carpets that don't cost the earth, ideal with dogs around.


----------



## Tango14

Thank you all, great feed back, very much appreciated


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Tango14 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have a 2012 Autotrail Scout that has a light beige fitted carpet with press stud fastening.
> 
> Does anyone know of a company that sells carpets made to the original manufacturers sizing with press studs fitted
> 
> With three dogs we need to go for a darker colour
> 
> Also any idea of what I would expect to pay would be great.y appreciated
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Tango


As it's for the dogs, and if nothing wrong with the originals other than colour, I'd be inclined to get a off cut form a carpet store and make my own, a good pair of scissors and Stanley knife are all you need, I did ours for the self build, and just made sure it fitted right up to the furniture, I was going to use matching colour wool and bind it using a tight 



 but it didn't need it, I only suggest it for such a newish van as you may need to replace them more than once, and that could get expensive if you have to have them made for you.


----------



## StephandJohn

StephandJohn said:


> We used these people in Lancaster - so not too far for you as I notice you live in Preston
> http://acutabovecarpets.co.uk/
> I can't remember how much they cost but it was very much cheaper than Swift.
> We just took our original carpets in and they copied them.
> I think they may have moved to phone before you go.


Just found our bill for the carpets - £60 including binding the edges and the poppers


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

StephandJohn said:


> Just found our bill for the carpets - £60 including binding the edges and the poppers


Can't DIY it for that price can you, I've bookmarked that one :grin2::grin2:


----------

